# Roccat Kone+ und Taito vertragen sich nicht?



## woti88 (14. November 2010)

Ich habe mir zu meiner Roccat Kone+ das Roccat Taito Mousepad gekauft.

Komischerweise funktioniert sie ausgerechnet auf dieser Unterlage sehr schlecht.
Mal ist die Mausbewegung langsam mal schnell mal hakts mal nicht.....

Verwende ich die Maus auf meiner Schreibtischplatte OHNE das Taito Pad reagiert sie ganz normal.

Tracking Control zu kalibrieren hilft auch nicht ob an oder aus,oder kalibriert,das Ergebnis ist immer dasselbe.

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht oder weiss gar jemand eine Lösung.

Danke im voraus für die Antworten.


----------



## gh0st76 (14. November 2010)

Dann wird wohl das Mauspad einfach Rotz sein. Die Roccat Pads sind eh nicht so gut. Da gibts besseres. Am Sensor kann es eigentlich nicht liegen. Kann natürlich sein das Roccat was am Sensor hat machen lassen und der jetzt ein wenig spackt. Normalerweise kommt der Avago 9500 mit so gut wie jedem Pad klar.


----------



## Bummsbirne (14. November 2010)

Also ich hatte das Sense von Roccat in Verbindung mit der "alten" Kone. Und da das Stoffpad schnell verspackt habe ich mir dann das Sota gekauft als es rauskam.

Hab jetz auch die Kone Max (Die alte hat doch auch die Mausradschwäche gehabt)und die läuft aufm Sota bestens. Aber normalerweise sollten die pads und die Mäuse von Roccat doch sher gut miteinander funzen.

Is ja eigentlich n Unding. Aber ich werd mir nie wieder n Stoffpad kaufen....das is wirklich sehr schnell verspackt.

und @ Ghost76: Wie kommste darauf, dass die Pads von Roccat schlecht sind? Natürlich gibbet bessere aber schlecht sind die Teile auch nich.....und fürn Maousepad muss ich nicht unbedingt 50 euro oder so ausgeben.


----------



## woti88 (14. November 2010)

Nun ich habe festgestellt das es auf jeder beliebigen Oberfläche zu den problemen kommt.Ich werde die Maus umtauschen lassen.....


----------



## gh0st76 (14. November 2010)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> und @ Ghost76: Wie kommste darauf, dass die Pads von Roccat schlecht sind? Natürlich gibbet bessere aber schlecht sind die Teile auch nich.....und fürn Maousepad muss ich nicht unbedingt 50 euro oder so ausgeben.



Weil ich auch Stoffpads von Roccat hatte. Die Dinger taugen einfach nichts. Gibt bessere Pads die auch keine 50 Euro kosten. Zowie stellt zum Beispiel neben Puretrak die momentan besten Stoffpads her. Das G-TF benutze ich selber. Das Zowie Swift ist auch besser als die Hartplastikpads der bekannten Hersteller.


----------



## Klartext (15. November 2010)

Mal versucht, den Sensor auf die Oberfläche zu kalibrieren ? Das geht ja bei der Kone, hab sie ja selber^^


----------



## ZeroToxin (15. November 2010)

Hatte die Kombi auch mal.

selbe Probleme. Habs Pad dann ausgetauscht.


----------



## woti88 (15. November 2010)

Mir kommst so vor das es an der Maus liegt ich werd sie mal austauschen.Die Unterlage kann doch nicht so einen gravierenden Effekt haben schon gar nicht bei der Kone?


----------



## woti88 (15. November 2010)

Klartext schrieb:


> Mal versucht, den Sensor auf die Oberfläche zu kalibrieren ? Das geht ja bei der Kone, hab sie ja selber^^



Ja,bringt nichts.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. November 2010)

Die Kone hat einen miserablen Sensor, die spackt auf jedem Hintergrund. 

Kauft euch lieber ne echte und keine Spielzeugmaus  


meine G500 kommt mit jedem Untergrund klar, selbst auf Glas.


----------



## ZeroToxin (15. November 2010)

meine Razer Imperator auch ^^

nachdem ich meine Kones verkauft hatte, hab ich das Taito gleich noch entsorgt und mir n Razer Destructor Pad gekauft.

Das teil geb ich nich mehr her ^^


----------



## TH1984 (23. November 2010)

die Probleme kann ich bestätigen.
Ich hatte bis vor kurzem auch eine Kone+Taito, und nur Ärger damit.
Präzise Bewegungen waren schlichtweg unmöglich. Da der Tausch des Pads günsitger ist/war, kaufte ich mir ein Steelseries Qck. 
Aber besserung brachte das nicht. 
Mitlerweile nagt bei mir eine Logitech G9x auf einem Razer Vespula Pad, und ich bin begeistert davon.


----------



## Klartext (24. November 2010)

Hab die Kone+ auf dem Steelseries Mini und es macht keine Probleme...


----------



## woti88 (28. November 2010)

So habe die Kone+ ausgetauscht bekommen.Der defekt lag wohl an der TCU Einheit bzw am DPI Sensor selbst.
Nun Funzt alles!
Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## kero81 (28. November 2010)

Hm, meine Kone+ macht jetzt auch Probleme. Am anfang hatte ich noch keine Probleme mit dem Sensor, aber nun hat der manchmal aussetzer. Ist ja echt Ka..e...


----------



## woti88 (29. November 2010)

kero81 schrieb:


> Hm, meine Kone+ macht jetzt auch Probleme. Am anfang hatte ich noch keine Probleme mit dem Sensor, aber nun hat der manchmal aussetzer. Ist ja echt Ka..e...



Die ersten 2 Wochen hatte ich auch keine Probleme.I denke es liegt an der TCU Einheit,wenn eingeschaltet.Damit hatte ich die grössten Probleme.Meines erachtens bringt diese funktion eh nichts.Ich habe sie nach wie vor ausgeschalten.
Wenn du sicher bist das du Probleme mit der Maus hast tausche sie sofort um.


----------



## tolga9009 (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe genau dieselben Probleme! Habe hier das Razer Goliathus Mauspad und die Kone[+] und die spackt mir manchmal richtig rum (mal schnellere Bewegungen, mal langsame, mal garnicht). Präzise, kleine Bewegungen sind sowieso nicht möglich (sehr oftes Pixelskipping). War schon am verzweifeln nach 3 defekten DeathAdder, einer G500 und einer Diamondback. Ich habe einfach kein Glück mit Mäusen; also nochmal der Support .


----------



## gh0st76 (9. Dezember 2010)

Die TCU Einheit ist eh sinnfrei. Ich weiß auch nicht was die bei dem Avago 9500 Sensor bringen soll.


----------



## Bullveyr (9. Dezember 2010)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Die TCU Einheit ist eh sinnfrei. Ich weiß auch nicht was die bei dem Avago 9500 Sensor bringen soll.


Reines Marketing, die TDCU bei der Kone[+] ist nichts anderes als das Standard-Feature des A9500.


----------



## KaitoKid (9. Dezember 2010)

Also besser nicht kaufen??


----------



## tolga9009 (9. Dezember 2010)

> Also besser nicht kaufen??


Bevor es nicht geklärt ist, ob wir ein Montagsmodell erwischt haben oder die ganze Serie Mist ist, würde ich erstmal die Finger von lassen.
Bis auf die Probleme mit dem Sensor ist die Maus aber wirklich was feines (vorallem wegen "wirklichem" Onboard-Memory, weches OS-unabhängig unter Hackintosh wie auch unter Linux funktioniert; inkl. DPI-, Profil-, Farbwechsel etc.).


----------



## gh0st76 (10. Dezember 2010)

Was mich wundert ist, dass der Sensor in Mäusen von anderen Herstellern nicht so rumspackt. Der A9500 ist ja in so gut wie jeder neuen Lasermaus verbaut die was besser ist. Meine Xai läuft ohne Probleme. Genau wie die G700.


----------



## tolga9009 (10. Dezember 2010)

> Meine Xai läuft ohne Probleme. Genau wie die G700.


Von der G700 hab ich keine große Ahnung, aber die Xai ist technisch gesehen sowieso die beste Maus, die zurzeit auf dem Markt erhältlich ist; und das obwohl auch sie nur die A9500 drin hat.

Fragt mich nicht, was die ganzen Hersteller mit diesem Sensor so alles anstellen, aber meine Kone[+] ist im moment so gut wie unbrauchbar für kleine, langsame Bewegungen. Ständig hüpft bei Richtungsänderungen der Mauszeiger hin und her, egal ob direkt auf dem Tisch oder Mauspad.

Wahrscheinlich machen sie einfach bei der Jagd nach den höheren DPI-Zahlen die ausgegebenen Daten des Sensors unbrauchbar (durch Interpolation etc.). Den Support habe ich bereits gestern angeschrieben, mal schauen, was die dazu sagen. Aber ich rate jeden potenziellen Kunden erstmal davon ab, sich die Maus zu kaufen, bevor dieses Problem nicht endgültig geklärt ist. Es ist meiner Meinung nach schon sehr auffällig, dass kurz nach Release der Maus ein Thread hier und einer bei ComputerBase mehrere Seiten füllen.


----------



## kero81 (10. Dezember 2010)

Menno, jetzt war es ne Zeit lang gut und nun fängt es wieder an. Bei kleinen bewegungen sprignt der Cursor hin und her... Angefange hat es natärlich beim Spielen von Crysis Wars. Schon ätzend wenn man im 1gg1 ist und plötzlich in den Himmel ballert.  Naja, ich steh morgen bei Saturn auf der Matte und will mein Geld zurück oder eine neue die ich dann alle zwei bis drei Wochen umtausche. 

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## gh0st76 (11. Dezember 2010)

tolga9009 schrieb:


> Von der G700 hab ich keine große Ahnung, aber die Xai ist technisch gesehen sowieso die beste Maus, die zurzeit auf dem Markt erhältlich ist; und das obwohl auch sie nur die A9500 drin hat.



Der A9500er ist auch in der Kone+ verbaut.


----------



## tolga9009 (11. Dezember 2010)

> Der A9500er ist auch in der Kone+ verbaut.


Die A9500 ist nicht nur in der Kone+ verbaut: auch meine alte G500 hatte sie! Allerdings habe ich bis jetzt vom Tracking her keine bessere Maus als die Xai gesehen. Man kann das Prediction-Verhalten etc. sehr gut im Treiber einstellen; man hat volle Kontrolle über die Maus. Und kleine Springer sucht man bei der Maus vergebens... Leider sagt sie mir ergonomisch überhaupt nicht zu, sonst hätte ich schon längst zu ihr gegriffen.

Ich habe bei meiner Kone+ noch etwas festgestellt: während ich die TCU kalibriere, wird das Fenster, wo man das Mauspad-Muster sehen kann, kurz schwarz. Tritt das auch bei euch auf? Könnte das vielleicht wirklich auf eine defekte TCU-Einheit schließen lassen?


----------



## M@rs (11. Dezember 2010)

bei mir wird es nie GANZ schwarz, nur so halb

hatte das springen auch nur als mein mauspad nicht eben auf dem tisch gelegen ist.


----------



## gh0st76 (11. Dezember 2010)

tolga9009 schrieb:


> Die A9500 ist nicht nur in der Kone+ verbaut: auch meine alte G500 hatte sie! Allerdings habe ich bis jetzt vom Tracking her keine bessere Maus als die Xai gesehen. Man kann das Prediction-Verhalten etc. sehr gut im Treiber einstellen; man hat volle Kontrolle über die Maus. Und kleine Springer sucht man bei der Maus vergebens... Leider sagt sie mir ergonomisch überhaupt nicht zu, sonst hätte ich schon längst zu ihr gegriffen.



Mit der Xai spiele ich ja selber.  Wechsel aber öfters mal zwischen meinen Mäusen hin und her.


----------



## kero81 (11. Dezember 2010)

Sagt mal Jungs, welchen Treiber benutzt ihr? Ich habe "noch" den Treiber V1.23 und FW V1.19. Habe gerade gesehen das es seit dem 02.11.2010 einen neuen Treiber plus neuer FW gibt. Habt ihr den drauf und habt trotzdem die Probleme mit dem springenden Mauszeiger? 

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## Bullveyr (11. Dezember 2010)

tolga9009 schrieb:


> Könnte das vielleicht wirklich auf eine defekte TCU-Einheit schließen lassen?


Genau genommen hat die Kone[+] keine TCU-Einheit.


----------



## tickymick (11. Dezember 2010)

kero81 schrieb:


> Sagt mal Jungs, welchen Treiber benutzt ihr? Ich habe "noch" den Treiber V1.23 und FW V1.19. Habe gerade gesehen das es seit dem 02.11.2010 einen neuen Treiber plus neuer FW gibt. Habt ihr den drauf und habt trotzdem die Probleme mit dem springenden Mauszeiger?
> 
> Gruß
> -Kero-



Das könnte ein wichtiger Punkt sein, denn bei mir macht sie keine Probleme. Weder auf meinem Pad (Steelseries qck) noch auf meinem Holztisch.



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *tolga9009*
> 
> 
> ...



Genau genommen vielleicht nicht, aber im Treibermenü stehts dran also wissen wir was gemeint ist^^.


----------



## kero81 (12. Dezember 2010)

Jo, hab jetzt den aktuellen Treiber und habe keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## M@rs (12. Dezember 2010)

also lags nur am treiber?


----------



## tolga9009 (13. Dezember 2010)

> Sagt mal Jungs, welchen Treiber benutzt ihr? Ich habe "noch" den Treiber  V1.23 und FW V1.19. Habe gerade gesehen das es seit dem 02.11.2010  einen neuen Treiber plus neuer FW gibt. Habt ihr den drauf und habt  trotzdem die Probleme mit dem springenden Mauszeiger?





> also lags nur am treiber?


Ne, ich habe die neuesten Treiber (1.33/1.24) sofort installiert und bei mir treten / traten die Probleme trotzdem auf. "Traten" deshalb, weil ich die Probleme schon seit einigen Tagen nicht habe. Seltsam...
Was für Pads habt ihr eigentlich? Ich habe das besagte Goliathus von Razer (Stoffpad). Vielleicht macht es nur Ärger mit Stoffpads?

//Edit: Habe jetzt mal ein Bild upgeloadet. Das zeigt die Kone[+] gegen mein Grafiktablett und eine 800dpi 10€ Office-Maus. Dass die Logitech sauberere Bewegungen macht, liegt wohl am hardwareseitig eingeschalteten Prediction, allerdings finde ich das Ergebnis etwas enttäuschend.


----------



## ChevChelios (16. Dezember 2010)

Hab gerade zufällig Euren Bericht hier gelesen und muss mich mal einschalten.

Hatte das Razer Goliathus und das hat mit meiner g500 eigebtlich gut gefuntz! Seit dem ich die Kone + habe, hatte ich immer irgendwie das Gefühl es hakelt und spackt rum, was das Bild von tolga9009 absolut bestägt und genau meinen Gedankengang verbildlicht.

Also habe ich mir das Steel Series 4HD geholt. Im ersten Moment einfach genial. Dann wollte ich TCu einstellen und plötzlich lief das Teil kein Stück mehr! Treiber zurückgesetzt, TCU off gelassen und dann ging es! Und heute? Fängt sie einfach an rumzuspacken und läuft nur noch ganz komisch und reagiert nicht mehr auf dem Pad.

Neuster Treiber ist drauf, aber es hilft alles nix. Ich dachte mir ich gebe ROCCAT mal eine Chance, weil ich bisher nur Logitech hatte aber so ein Theater und Gemurkse hatte ich mit einer Logitech noch nie! Dazu kommt. dass viele behaupten der Laser wäre auch kein anderer als bei Logitech. Dem widerspreche ich gang klar. Meine G500 läuft flüssiger und das beweist auch das o.g. Foto eindeutig!

Die Maus liegt mir super, fühlt sich gut an aber die ganze Technik die da reingepackt wurde ist einfach zu viel und täuscht auch nicht über diese Fehler hinweg und das ist nunmal das wichtigste an einer Maus. Mieser Laser und schon wird ein sogenanntes "TOP PRODUKT" ganz schnell nur noch Mittelmaß. Was bringen TCU, DCU, color shift profile bla bla wenn die Maus nicht das tut was sie soll! Dazu kommt das Gewichtsmanagement ist einfach fuern A..... Selbst Logitech hat das bei den ersten Mäusen mit Gewichten besser gelöst! Es wären mir 10 Dinge auf Anhieb eingefallen, wie man das bessser lösen kann!

Ich bin also mehr als enttäuscht von dem Teil. Nur wegen einer Maus kauf ich mir keine 5 Mauspads. Dann hat sie eben Pech gehabt und fliegt wieder raus!


----------



## tolga9009 (26. Dezember 2010)

Nach ca. 2 Wochen wollte ich mich nocheinmal zu Wort melden: die Kone[+] wartet momentan in seinem Päckchen darauf, morgen auf die Reise geschickt zu werden. Habe bei Amazon Ersatz angefordert. Der Roccat Support hat sich seit dem 9.12.2010 nicht mehr gemeldet, warum auch immer... Ich hoffe einfach nur, dass ich ein Montagsmodell erwischt habe; denn mir gehen langsam die Ideen aus, welche Maus ich mir als nächstes vorknüpfe. Ich hatte bis jetzt alle aktuellen, bekannten Mäuse bis auf die G700 schon in der Hand und z.T. auch auf dem Schreibtisch und keine konnte mich 100% überzeugen. Mal stimmt die Ergonomie nicht (G500, Xai), mal die Technik (Mamba, Kone[+]) und mal die Haltbarkeit nicht (Xai, DeathAdder)

Manchmal frage ich mich, ob ich zuviel erwarte. Nachdem ich meine alte Diamondback aus dem Schrank wieder rausgeholt habe, weiß ich, dass ich garantiert nicht zuviel erwarte, sondern die Maushersteller einfach nicht mehr das sind, was sie mal waren! Wenn ich meine 75€ für die Kone[+] hinlege, erwarte ich nunmal eine 100% perfekte Maus bzgl. Technik und Haltbarkeit und auf jeden Fall auch eine ordentliche Qualitätskontrolle.


----------



## KaitoKid (26. Dezember 2010)

kova würd ich sagen^^


----------



## tolga9009 (30. Dezember 2010)

So, die Kone[+] ist gerade (!) angekommen (19:00 Uhr, [ironie]Danke[/ironie] Hermes ). Habe jetzt nichts an den Treibern umgestellt; habe Sie gerade nur installiert und anschließend das gleiche Bild bei MyPaint gezeichnet. Seht selbst!

Es scheint also tatsächlich nur ein Montagsmodell gewesen zu sein. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich froh, dass jetzt die Kone[+] (soweit ich sie getestet habe) fehlerfrei ist. Mir sind bzgl. Mäusen schon die Ideen ausgegangen. Die Kova kommt allein schon wegen dem klapprigen Gehäuse für mich nicht in Frage, sorry.

//Edit: Vergesst es. Es ist wieder der gleiche Mist. Stellt man ein bisschen in den Treibern rum (es reicht z.B. TCU ein/aus) und stellt dann die Maus wieder zurück auf Werkseinstellungen, verhält sich die Maus genau wie vorher. Keine Ahnung was die hat, echt.
Kann irgendjemand, der meint, dass seine Maus einwandfrei funktioniert, seine Settings hier uploaden? Ich glaube einfach mal, dass falsche Settings auf die Kone[+] geschrieben werden, sobald man auf "Reset to Default" drückt.

//Edit2: So! Ganz gute Neuigkeiten! Ich habe endlich herausgefunden, warum die Maus rumspinnt, sobald man die Factory Defaults übernimmt. Undzwar habe ich dazu die Factory Defaults geladen und anschließend das Profil auf dem Desktop abgespeichert. Beim Betrachten der einzelnen Konfigurationseinträge ist mir aufgefallen, dass "MouseSpeed=11" gesetzt ist. Da andere Werte allerdings mit maximal 10 angegeben sind, habe ich diesen Wert einfach mal auf 10 korrigiert und das Profil geladen. Und siehe da: es funktioniert wieder 100%. Super, habe dafür jetzt eine Maus zurückgeschickt >(! Probiert es mal selbst!


----------



## KaitoKid (30. Dezember 2010)

Schade, dass mir die Maus zu  teuer ist:/
Aber außer Kone[+] und Kova gibt's nix das ich haben will.


----------



## tolga9009 (4. Januar 2011)

Hat es jemand inzwischen ausgetestet? Ich habe unten nochmal ein Bild upgeloadet, das den Unterschied zwischen "MouseSpeed=10" (links) und "MouseSpeed=11" (rechts) zeigt. "MouseSpeed=11" wird sofort auf die Maus geschrieben, sobald man auf Werksstandard zurücksetzt, obwohl im Auslieferungszustand die Maus auf "MouseSpeed=10" gesetzt ist. Das würde nämlich auch erklären, warum einige Leute diesen Fehler wahrnehmen, und andere wiederrum nicht (manche haben auf Werkseitig zurückgestellt (nach wilden Spielereien im GUI), manche nicht).
Seltsam an dieser Einstellung ist, dass es keinen Eintrag dafür in der GUI gibt; d.h. man kann mit keinem Regler die MouseSpeed ändern. Deshalb muss man den Weg über Profil Speichern -> Bearbeiten -> Profil Hochladen wählen.

Sagt mir mal bitte Bescheid, wenn es jemand (mit Problemen) ausprobiert hat.


----------



## M@rs (4. Januar 2011)

Also ich habs auch gestestet und finde die Maus läuft nun wieder "weicher"

bei mir war zuvor auch der wert 11 eingestellt,,

und ich glaube bei der alten 1. kone gabs meiner meinung nach noch die einstellung zum mousespeed.


----------



## ALDI Nord (17. Januar 2011)

Ich war so Frei und habe den Roccat Support mal auf diesen Thread aufmerksam gemacht, mit folgendem Resultat:
ROCCAT STUDIOS V3.0 - SUPPORT » Support - Mice » ROCCAT Kone[+]

Vielen Dank an den Community Manager von Roccat.


----------



## tolga9009 (19. Januar 2011)

> Ich war so Frei und habe den Roccat Support mal auf diesen Thread aufmerksam gemacht, mit folgendem Resultat:
> ROCCAT STUDIOS V3.0 - SUPPORT » Support - Mice » ROCCAT Kone[+]
> 
> Vielen Dank an den Community Manager von Roccat.


Wow, du scheinst echt gute Connections zu haben. Ich habe 3 E-Mails gebraucht (wovon letztendlich nur 2 beantwortet wurden) um den Support überhaupt mal auf mein Problem aufmerksam zu machen. "Danke für das Feedback und das Bild, ich werde es weitergeben.". Danach hatte ich nichts mehr gehört.
Ich find's aber echt super, dass es dann letztendlich doch jemand geschafft hat .


----------



## prof. m0sf3t (23. Januar 2011)

allgemein müssen die Kone Treiber noch reifen. Hatte heute nen ärgerlichen Bug beim Profilwechseln, während Windows Start. Danach waren in jedem Profil alle Tasten unbindet, sogar linke und rechte Maustaste. Dann musste mir meine G9 aushelfen  Factory reset gemacht dann gings wieder aber alle Einstellungen weg.

Zum Mauspad.. Verwende das Razer Destructor, die beiden sind wie füreinander geschaffen. Besser gehts nicht: hervorragende Gleiteigenschaften und super Präzision


----------



## prof. m0sf3t (23. Januar 2011)

... und gerade merk ich, dass das Mausrad meiner Kone kaputt ist. so ein Müll! beim Scrollen springt se wild umher und einige Rastpunkte sind völlig ohne Funktion.. Firmware und Software Update brachten keinen Erfolg.

Hat jemand von euch auch schon mal derartige Probleme gehabt?
Auf jeden Fall wird se erst ma zurückgeschickt, mal sehen..


----------



## Pravasi (24. Januar 2011)

Habe die Kone vom Releasetag an.
Tolle Maus.
Ist allerdings schon meine 6. mittlerweile!
Zwei hab ich zerstört durch häufiges runterfallen lassen.
Aber die anderen 3 sind so kaputtgegangen.
Kabelbruch am USB,Mausrad und klemmende Taste.
Bei der jetzigen spinnt der Laser auch schon mal ab und zu.
Werde die auch mal sicherheitshalber die Tage austauschen.
Ist schon sehr schrottig verarbeitet.
Allerdings kaufe ich sowas ja im Saturn um die Ecke. Habe auch alle problemlos umgetauscht.
Aber online würde ich mir von denen niemals was bestellen.
Hat noch keine 6 Monate überlebt.
Ist ungefähr sowas wie das Medusa bei den Headsets.


----------



## Rookie7 (2. Februar 2011)

würd die Kone+ zwar schon gerne kaufen, aber bei solchen probs bin ich eher vorsichtig, was meint ihr? Hab danach auch kb auf ständiges kontaktieren des Amazonsupports-.-


----------

